# new live center from PSI



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 21, 2010)

A member of my woodturning club gave a penturning demo yesterday. He used one of the new live centers from PSI that uses a bushing that snugs up against the pen bushings instead of putting pressure on the mandrel. For 7mm only, I believe.
Anyone here any experience with this new item?
Do you like/dislike?
Seems to be popular, PSI is out of stock.
At first blush, it looks to be a very good idea.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMSTS2.html


----------



## KenBrasier (Feb 21, 2010)

Frank, I have one and love it, it works great with my Shopsmith. I find it easier to tension the blanks and I'm not dropping or replacing that little brass nut anymore. I will bring it to our SW Missouri Chapter meeting in March if anybody wants to try it.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 22, 2010)

> In Stock Ready to Ship



I may have to grab one...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks interesting.  Frank, if I read it right, the only restriction is the size of the mandrel, not the bushings.


----------



## pensbydesign (Feb 23, 2010)

looks like a good idea, just wondering how true it runs


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 23, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Looks interesting.  Frank, if I read it right, the only restriction is the size of the mandrel, not the bushings.



Right. Designed for the 7mm mandrel. I am definitely going to order one.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 23, 2010)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Right. Designed for the 7mm mandrel. I am definitely going to order one.


 

Frank, we were agreeing, but I misunderstood your reference.  For those who don't follow, the mandrel is not 7mm.  If it were, you could not drill a 7mm hole in a blank, glue in a tube and put it on the mandrel.  mandrel is closer to 1/4" which is why you use the 1/4" collet to hold the "A" mandrel.





:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 23, 2010)

Which one would you guys recommend getting first for mandrel turning? The 60 degree live center or the mandrel saver talked about here?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

theHullTurn said:


> Which one would you guys recommend getting first for mandrel turning? The 60 degree live center or the mandrel saver talked about here?


 

Nathan,

Understand I have not tried the mandrel saver.  I would measure my "A" mandrel to make sure it is .245" or less in diameter since that is the spec they list.

Do you turn Berea kits that use the "B" mandrel?  This would be the Ed Grande/Churchill/Cambridge group and the Perfect Fit.  If so, this mandrel saver is not for you. (You can get around this by buying the Woodcraft bushings for these kits which fit on the "A" mandrel.)

The 60 degree live center will work with both mandrels.  I have taken Paul's suggestion and slightly trimmed the tip.  This helps it to seat better in the dimple at the end of the mandrel.

I hope this helps in some small way.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Frank, we were agreeing, but I misunderstood your reference.  For those who don't follow, the mandrel is not 7mm.  If it were, you could not drill a 7mm hole in a blank, glue in a tube and put it on the mandrel.  mandrel is closer to 1/4" which is why you use the 1/4" collet to hold the "A" mandrel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, it is designed for 7mm bushings. Better?


----------



## Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

theHullTurn said:


> Which one would you guys recommend getting first for mandrel turning? The 60 degree live center or the mandrel saver talked about here?


 
I think the biggest bang for your buck is to get 60 degree live center.
1 Can be used on your mandrel. 
2 Can be used to turn between centers.
3 Cone can be used to to hold hollow things like the pepper grinder , birdhouse orn. etc. after drilling.

In my opinion the one listed here is a waste of money,( if ) you have an adjustable mandrel. 
 I also can't see buying a part, that I can make on my already bought lathe. The live center ,that came with my lathe, has a removeable center point and can be replaced with a homemade drilled and tapered center as shown. And I have plenty of old bolts laying around that I can turn.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 24, 2010)

Mac said:


> I think the biggest bang for your buck is to get 60 degree live center.
> 1 Can be used on your mandrel.
> 2 Can be used to turn between centers.
> 3 Cone can be used to to hold hollow things like the pepper grinder , birdhouse orn. etc. after drilling.
> ...



Mac, yours is a great idea.. I don't have either the skill or tools to do metal turning... wish I did... I have this live center system that I got from Woodcraft last year... has a number of interchangeable center fittings from a 60 deg to a cup... if I had the skill and machinery, would be a perfect addition to the tool stock to make a center dedicated to the mandrel... 
I mostly turn pens between centers now, but would be handy nonetheless.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=1576


----------



## Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Had to go try to make one, this is my first attempt turned out pretty good I think, for a wood lathe!




Mac said:


> I think the biggest bang for your buck is to get 60 degree live center.
> 1 Can be used on your mandrel.
> 2 Can be used to turn between centers.
> 3 Cone can be used to to hold hollow things like the pepper grinder , birdhouse orn. etc. after drilling.
> ...


----------



## Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is another picture


----------



## fernhills (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice job, how did you do that.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Feb 24, 2010)

My family bought me a Turncrafter for Xmas. I had to order the #2 mandral &live center.   The first thing I did was eat the tip of the live center.  They sent me a new oneI took it out of the plastic bag it came in and saw that the tip is bent on the new one.  I haven't touched the lathe since.  As soon as I can aford it I'll buy a good live center.   
   I started out with a bad verriable speed control.  and a new shaft for my mandrel The brass nut was backing off whenever I tried to turn anything.  I purchased the keyless mandrel.   
  when you buy something brand new and have problems right from the start its real easy to lose intreast in a hobby


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 25, 2010)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> My family bought me a Turncrafter for Xmas. I had to order the #2 mandral &live center.   The first thing I did was eat the tip of the live center.  They sent me a new oneI took it out of the plastic bag it came in and saw that the tip is bent on the new one.  I haven't touched the lathe since.  As soon as I can aford it I'll buy a good live center.
> I started out with a bad verriable speed control.  and a new shaft for my mandrel The brass nut was backing off whenever I tried to turn anything.  I purchased the keyless mandrel.
> when you buy something brand new and have problems right from the start its real easy to lose intreast in a hobby



The (inexpensive) live centers that are sold for wood turning lathes usually do have soft tips that last the lifespan of a fruit fly. Buy live centers made for metal working lathes. They cost a little more but are still affordable. But, best of all, they are made with hardened steel and last. How long, I won't be able to say until, and if, mine wear out.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 25, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Mac, yours is a great idea.. I don't have either the skill or tools to do metal turning... wish I did... I have this live center system that I got from Woodcraft last year... has a number of interchangeable center fittings from a 60 deg to a cup... if I had the skill and machinery, would be a perfect addition to the tool stock to make a center dedicated to the mandrel...
> I mostly turn pens between centers now, but would be handy nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=1576



Chuck, I had the same thought the first time I saw one of these. But most of us do not have the requisite metal working tools to make such a center. It would be nice, albeit less profitable, if PSI and the other vendors would sell just the center fitting. But, still the $15.00 price is not out of reach.


----------



## Mac (Feb 25, 2010)

fernhills said:


> Nice job, how did you do that.


 
A lot of penturners ,now use carbide tools to turn with. I have a homemade easyrougher type tool,  an easyrougher and several carbide tipped bits left over from trying to buy a HF metal lathe that would work more than one or two weeks. I first made a bottle stopper mandrel on my wood lathe. You can even mount a cross vise on your lathe with a little tinkering, to have a solid platform for your tools,( I did not have to do this to make this part.)


I used a bolt, cut the head off, mounted in my chuck, smooth side in I have one of my metal bits glued in a handle. I sliced the bolt down. I tried several different tools to see witch one worked the best .I even used a file.
You get some tool hop just using the wood tool rest, so sanding the final fit is required, to get smooth finish.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Mac (Feb 25, 2010)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> My family bought me a Turncrafter for Xmas. I had to order the #2 mandral &live center. The first thing I did was eat the tip of the live center. They sent me a new oneI took it out of the plastic bag it came in and saw that the tip is bent on the new one. I haven't touched the lathe since. As soon as I can aford it I'll buy a good live center.
> I started out with a bad verriable speed control. and a new shaft for my mandrel The brass nut was backing off whenever I tried to turn anything. I purchased the keyless mandrel.
> when you buy something brand new and have problems right from the start its real easy to lose intreast in a hobby


 
If you are using a mandrel ,the end is concaved to recieve a 60 degree live center, not the centers that come with most lathes.

I can't for the life of me ,understand why the people ,that sell mandrels, don't tell you that you will need this to work with that. When I first started penturning I messed up a live center and a mandrel because of this problem. lesson learned the $ way for me.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 25, 2010)

Mac said:


> If you are using a mandrel ,the end is concaved to recieve a 60 degree live center, not the centers that come with most lathes.
> 
> I can't for the life of me ,understand why the people ,that sell mandrels, don't tell you that you will need this to work with that. When I first started penturning I messed up a live center and a mandrel because of this problem. lesson learned the $ way for me.



Mac, I think it's so you'll keep buying mandrels, and trying to figure out why pens keep coming up out of round, I honestly do believe it's done intentionally to increase sales, I've seen a guy buy a lathe, some pen kits, a mandrel some bushings and the clerk never bothered to suggest a 60 degree live center. Being the nice guy I am, I mentioned that the center that came with his new lathe would not work very well with his new set up, the clerk seemed not too thrilled to get put on the spot.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I agree with you.

Why can't they upsell a center? How hard would it be for the clerk to say, "Buyin' a mandrel, huh? Do you have the right kind of live center to work with it?"


----------



## Mac (Feb 25, 2010)

And another thing ,one of the companies that sells kits and the whole ball of wax that goes with it ,even has ,utube how too videos and starter kits for new penturners???? I just don't get it!!!!


----------

